# CUD Club Rules



## NewOobY (18/2/16)

Taken from another forum I am apart of - but I live by these rules. I will place them here for everyone to see. Thanks Firestrm_ZA from Carb and Quantum714 <-- I hope this is not a problem, just mentioning them cause it's kinda there baby.

#1 - The first rule of CUD is, you do not talk about CUD.
#2 - The second rule of CUD is, you DO NOT talk about CUD.
#3 - If someone says stop, backs out, retracts a sale, the upgrade is over.
#4 - Two upgrades at a time.
#5 - One benchmark at a time.
#6 - No food, no drink and definitely no stinkies
#7 - CUD will go on as long as it has to.
#8 - If this is your first day of CUD, you have to upgrade.
#9 - THERE ARE NO RULES JUST BUY BUY BUY BUY, and chuck dem clouds!!!!

Credit to: Quantum714 for the CUD club rules






CUD = Compulsive Upgrade Disorder
Causes of CUD: FOMO thanks @Greyz other causes are yet to be discovered.

EDIT: Made CUD Club rules more vape related. Further your assistance in modifying the rules to make it more vape related will be highly appreciated. Rule 9 - thanks @Stosta u legend...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Gizmo (18/2/16)

Haha excellent..  We all know this all too well..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Mods please change the name of this thread to CUD Club rather, I know this is a Off Topic Thread - so I'm beging preez @Alex and other mods. Sorry I only know @Alex being a mod.


----------



## Alex (19/2/16)

done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/2/16)

I would have something to add to this thread, but I would be breaking the first two rules...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> View attachment 46151
> 
> Taken from another forum I am apart of - but I live by these rules. I will place them here for everyone to see. Thanks Firestrm_ZA from Carb and Quantum714 <-- I hope this is not a problem, just mentioning them cause it's kinda there baby.
> 
> ...


Someone broke rule number 1...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (2/3/16)

Everyone breaks rule 1 and rule 2 to be honest, it what makes CUD a problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> Everyone breaks rule 1 and rule 2 to be honest, it what makes CUD a problem


Maybe rule #9 should be: THERE ARE NO RULES JUST BUY BUY BUY BUY!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/3/16)

Post count +1 in the CUD club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (11/3/16)

lol bro, don't worry man lotsa people are members of the CUD Club they just don't want to break the first two rules.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/3/16)

Well thats why i just went for the +1.

just bought myself a logitech G29 racing wheel to use for Project Cars.

Its CUD related without being vape CUD related.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (11/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Well thats why i just went for the +1.
> 
> just bought myself a logitech G29 racing wheel to use for Project Cars.
> 
> Its CUD related without being vape CUD related.



Hahaha nice man, I'm looking forward to the new need for speed on pc , I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (11/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> Hahaha nice man, I'm looking forward to the new need for speed on pc , I hope it doesn't disappoint.



Bro, i have that title on PS4 (NFS 2015) - what a fun, game. Back to the underground feel - drifting, is totally what i love about it - very arcadey. Just wish they had a manual option for gears, that makes me sad that they dont.

I finished the game, buying only a toyota supra and then making it a supra from hell - thats what i love, tuning cars to race with P1's etc


----------



## NewOobY (11/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Bro, i have that title on PS4 (NFS 2015) - what a fun, game. Back to the underground feel - drifting, is totally what i love about it - very arcadey. Just wish they had a manual option for gears, that makes me sad that they dont.
> 
> I finished the game, buying only a toyota supra and then making it a supra from hell - thats what i love, tuning cars to race with P1's etc


that is such good news man, I loved the underground and most wanted series. Sheesh you not helping with the CUD Budget  - but thanks for the mini review, I literally cannot wait to get the game.


----------



## Greyz (12/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Well thats why i just went for the +1.
> 
> just bought myself a logitech G29 racing wheel to use for Project Cars.
> 
> Its CUD related without being vape CUD related.



Wow, so jelly right now! That is the bees knees of racing wheels!
I have a cheap ass (600 bucks 2 years ago) Logitech and I'm using that to play Grid AutoSport and F1 2015. 
I have a "copy" of Project Cars installed, just haven't had a chance get into it yet. FO4 and Dying Light got all my time :'(


----------



## Greyz (12/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Bro, i have that title on PS4 (NFS 2015) - what a fun, game. Back to the underground feel - drifting, is totally what i love about it - very arcadey. Just wish they had a *manual option for gears*, that makes me sad that they dont.
> 
> I finished the game, buying only a toyota supra and then making it a supra from hell - thats what i love, tuning cars to race with P1's etc



No manual gearbox, I think I'll pass on this game sadly coz I love the NFS franchise.


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/3/16)

Greyz said:


> No manual gearbox, I think I'll pass on this game sadly coz I love the NFS franchise.


Yeah a little of a let down... Im too much of a NFS fanboy, to not play the game though...

Killer soundtrack - the other thing, is that it is all online - you cant actually play single player without being connected to the internet. Whilst that suits me, just fine - i know that it might not, for others...



Greyz said:


> Wow, so jelly right now! That is the bees knees of racing wheels!
> I have a cheap ass (600 bucks 2 years ago) Logitech and I'm using that to play Grid AutoSport and F1 2015.
> I have a "copy" of Project Cars installed, just haven't had a chance get into it yet. FO4 and Dying Light got all my time :'(



I have wanted a decent wheel, for ages - the G29 is just a facelift of the 27 - it has not disappointed me. However, I still tell my GF this is one of those "cheapies".


----------



## Greyz (13/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Yeah a little of a let down... Im too much of a NFS fanboy, to not play the game though...
> 
> Killer soundtrack - the other thing, is that it is all online - you cant actually play single player without being connected to the internet. Whilst that suits me, just fine - i know that it might not, for others...
> 
> ...


This looks like a title I'll wait for a special to try. I just can't drive in auto, the driving experience feels too detached for my liking. But I'll buy it just necause I'm a fan of the NHS since I was a kid.

If i can the G29 will be my xmas prezzie to myself. My wife still thinks that my R9 390 costs R2000

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (13/3/16)

Greyz said:


> This looks like a title I'll wait for a special to try. I just can't drive in auto, the driving experience feels too detached for my liking. But I'll buy it just necause I'm a fan of the NHS since I was a kid.
> 
> If i can the G29 will be my xmas prezzie to myself. My wife still thinks that my R9 390 costs R2000
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Ah man, yes what an awesome idea for a Christmas present  Santa is the best!

You really need to get that project cars of yours up and running, get yourself up to update 8, as they have released almost twice the cars and circuits. Havent played a racing sim, quite as realistic as project cars - absolutely mental game.


----------



## Greyz (13/3/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Ah man, yes what an awesome idea for a Christmas presentSanta is the best!
> 
> You really need to get that project cars of yours up and running, get yourself up to update 8, as they have released almost twice the cars and circuits. Havent played a racing sim, quite as realistic as project cars - absolutely mental game.


I'll make a point of updating and getting back into Project cars. I really need to seek professional help to get me off Fallout 4. It's like I know the graphics are crap and the game play brings nothing new to the table. But Damn I can't stop lol.



Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## KimVapeDashian (14/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I'll make a point of updating and getting back into Project cars. I really need to seek professional help to get me off Fallout 4. It's like I know the graphics are crap and the game play brings nothing new to the table. But Damn I can't stop lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



I dont know why people hate on Fallout4... the game is fantastic! I keep trying to collect all the x01 armours :>


----------

